# excess nutrients ?



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i would rather discus this theoretically instead of trial and error

i understand some nutrients and combinations lock out other nutrients, ...

but could a custom fertilizer mix be made by increasing levels till problems showed up then back off a touch ?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the issue is not quantity of any individual nutrient, but the interaction of oxidants (like iron) with the other reactive nutrients/chemicals used in the fertilizers. I'm absolutely certain you can mix them (that's what commercial "complete" ferts do, after all). The various stabilized/chelated/etc forms in the commercial mixes, that inhibit negative chemical reactions, are probably beyond anything the typical aquarist can cook up in our houses.

Honestly, Never worried about it all that much, I just make sure I don't have anything in limited amounts and I have more issues probably with overdosing my nutrients than limiting them. Not enough personal interest in the chemistry to research it more :lol:


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

funny you speak of chellating. (one day i'll even know how to spell that)

floating plants & phytoplankton (from a very limited number of sources - so this answer isn't conclusive), ... release chelating compounds into the water to increase nutrient availability.

also one of the selling point of chlorella supplements (for it's chelating compounds to help detox people and all the benefits that arise from that.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

sodium thiosulfate (standard dechlor) is also a good chelator of heavy metals. 

Lot of people in this hobby use custom mixes. Most commonly they are refereed to as dry fertilizers, and you can pick what and how much to add of the macros. Traces typically come as a blend. The way the estimative index works is to maintain excess nutrients in conjunction with 50% weekly water changes. You however need the light and nutrient demand for this to work. Excess nutrients do not ensure algae. Algae is typically the result of an imbalance.


----------

